# Fritzbox 6360 Wlan Empfang



## Typhoon007 (20. Juni 2013)

Ich habe vor ca. 3 Wochen von Telekom zu Kabel DE gewechselt und habe das 100.000er Internet und Telefon Paket. Ich bin mit der Internetgeschwindigkeit sehr zufrieden. Zumindest per Lan Kabel am PC aber nicht am Laptop übers Wlan. Laut Kabel Deutschlands eigener Speedtest auf der Website kommen 80.000 bis 90.000 durch und die Downloads gehen super schnell wenn ich mal mehrere GB grosse Dateien runterlade.
Das einzige was mich stört ist die Wlan sendeleistung. Der Fritzbox 6360 Befindet sich im Wohnzimmer und wenn ich mal mit dem Laptop, mit mein Smartphone oder meine Frau mit ihr Smartphone im schlafzimmer Surfen will haben wir sehr schlechten empfang. Oft geht der Wlan empfang ganz verloren. Sei es am Laptop oder am Smartphone. Der schlafzimmer ist gerade mal 15 meter von Fritzbox entfernt. Störeinflüsse gibt es laut Fritzbox Software auch aber ich wüsste nicht was genau. Zwischen Wohnzimmer und Schlafzimmer befinden sich die Küche und der Kinderzimmer und ich wüsste nicht welche Geräte in der Küche zbs. den Empfang stören könnten. Dort sind ja nur sowas wie der Kühlschrank und der Herd mehr ja nicht. Woran kann das also liegen das der empfang so schlecht ist? Ich meine das kann es doch nicht sein oder? Es sind doch gerade mal 15 Meter wenn überhaupt.
Hier ist ein Screenshot von der Software und die einstellungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS. Wenn ich die Empfohlenen einstellungen wähle besteht das Problem immer noch und wenn ich ein Funkkanal Manuel wähle auch.

Hier noch ein Screenshot mit empfohlenen einstellungen und mit eingeblendeten Störeinflüssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit ich das sehen kann gibt es zwischen den beiden Screenshots bei dem Empfang keine unterschiede.


----------



## DumBaz (20. Juni 2013)

Hey Typhoon007

stell mal den WLan-Kanal, der bei dir (Bild 1) auf Autokanal steht auf Kanal 8,
zwar wird dir angezeigt das deine 6360 den gerade nicht belegt, verwalted,
da Du auf den Kanal 1 (Autokanal) belegst.

Auf Kanal 8 hast du die wenigsten Kanal beeinflussungen von Fremdnetzen oder Funkstörungen.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir.

MfG
DumBaz


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. Juni 2013)

Danke ich werde es ausprobieren und spätestens morgen davon berichten ob dadurch der Empfang besser geworden ist oder nicht.

Edit:
Bringt auch nichts.


----------



## robbe (20. Juni 2013)

Also bei 15m (Luftlinie?) und 2 weiteren Räumen dazwischen brauch man sich nun wirklich nicht über schlechten Wlanempfang wundern. Nach dazu kommt, das weder die Fritzbox, noch Handys und Laptops ordentliche Wlan Antennen haben.


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. Juni 2013)

Aha bist du sicher?
Es sind hochwertige Smartphones und Laptops. Es geht hier um ein 74 m2 meter 3 Zimmer Wohnung und kein riesen grosses Haus. Die beiden Zimmer dazwischen (Kinderzimmer und Küche) sind winzig klein.
Wozu kann man mit der Fritzbox mehrere Wlan Geräte verbinden wenn es denn bei 15 metern schon versagt? Wo wäre dann der Sinn des WLAN funktions?
Selten so ein Blödsinn gelesen wie das eben gerade von dir.
Komischerweise schaffte mein Speedport w920v als ich noch bei Telekom war die 15 meter und sogar viel mehr locker.
Ich denke das Problem liegt an der Fritzbox.
Ich glaube sogar mal gelesen zu haben das wenn man die Wlan leistung der Fritzbox verstärken möchte dann man so eine art Repeater (ich denke Repeater so genau erinnere ich mich nicht mehr) oder ähnliches noch dran hängen kann.


----------



## robbe (21. Juni 2013)

Wir schon gesagt, es kommt hier ebend alles zusammen. Die Box hatt keine tollen Antennen und dadurch keine sonderlich starke Sendeleistung. Dann schaffen Smartphones (völlig egal wie hochwertig) generell nur höchstens 70mbit brutto. Das sind so 30-40mbit Netto und auch nur direkt neben dem Router. Den Laptop kann ich allerdings nicht einschätzen, kommt halt auf die verbaute wlan karte an.


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. Juni 2013)

Glaube ich trotzdem irgendwie nicht. Kann vielleicht noch jemand anderes was dazu sagen?
Und was wäre wenn ich ein Repeater dran schließen würde? Hilft das denn?
Oder kann ich mich bei Kabel DE beschwehren und die geben mir einen besseren Router?


----------



## DOcean (21. Juni 2013)

ich kann da robbe leider nur zustimmen...

Die Antennen in heutigen Geräten sind eher mau... sowohl Router als auch Handys 
Die Küche dazwischen ist für WLAN aber echt fies, Kühlschrank, Herd und so sind super Abschirmung...

Ein Repeater kann helfen, der brauch übrigens keine Kabelverbindung zur Box, der verteilt das WLAN von dir einfach neu....

Wie wärs mit Powerline? da gibts Geräte mit Wlan Basis

sowas zB devolo dLAN 500 AV Wireless+ Starter Kit, 500Mbps, 3x LAN/WLAN 300Mbps (1825)
der mit dem einem LAN Anschluss zu deiner Fritz.Box der andere in das schlecht versorgte Zimmer...


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. Juni 2013)

Sorry das ist für mich unbezahlbar. Es muss eine günstigere lösung geben. Was würde Kabel DE zu mein Problem sagen?


----------



## DOcean (21. Juni 2013)

Kabel DE ist dein WLan Empfang schnuppe, das ist dein Problem...

Konnte die alte box auch schon Wlan* n* ? Wenn nein vlt. in der Fritz.box mal auf g runterschalten

Ist der Eco Mode an? Vlt. testweise mal umschalten

EDIT:
Repeater gibts günstiger, dieser zB http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/avm-fritz-wlan-repeater-310-mimo-20002576-a832919.html

EDIT2:
oder vlt hast du das gleiche Prob wie: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...0562-frage-kd-kunden-mit-fritzbox-6360-a.html


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. Juni 2013)

Danke. Ein Eco Mode oder der gleichen konnte ich nicht entdecken aber ich werde mal später gründlich schauen. Mirr ist noch aufgefallen das der Fritzbox nicht mit 5 Ghz läuft. Wo stellt man das denn auf 5 ghz?

PS. Ja mein alter Speedport w920v von Telekom lief mit Wlan n standards und da hatte ich keine Wlan Probleme.


----------



## locojens (21. Juni 2013)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Danke. Ein Eco Mode oder der gleichen konnte ich nicht entdecken aber ich werde mal später gründlich schauen. Mirr ist noch aufgefallen das der Fritzbox nicht mit 5 Ghz läuft. Wo stellt man das denn auf 5 ghz?
> 
> PS. Ja mein alter Speedport w920v von Telekom lief mit Wlan n standards und da hatte ich keine Wlan Probleme.



Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...d-kunden-mit-fritzbox-6360-a.html#post5386076


----------



## Deeron (21. Juni 2013)

Man glaubt garnicht, was alles den Wlan-Empfang stören kann.

Dummes Beispiel aus meiner Wohnung:
Ich bin bei Unitymedia mit und habe den mitgelieferten D-Link W-LAN-Router in Verwendung... das Teil steht direkt bei meinem Fernseher ziemlich Zentral in der ganzen Wohnung.
Ich habe überall in der Wohnung vollen W-LAN-Empfang, außer an einem einzigen Punkt, wo die Verbindung abbricht. Und das ist die Toilette. Sie ist genausoweit entfernt wie so ziemlich alles andere... Aber irgendwas scheint genau dort zu stören.

Und wenn zwischen Router und Endgerät 2 Räume liegen, sind das unabhängig der Größe schonmal 3 Wände, die durchdrungen werden müssen. Wenn diese dann noch Stahlverstrebungen haben, dann gute Nacht.

Ich denke die einfachste Lösung für dein Problem wäre dann ein Repeater.


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. Juni 2013)

Da könntest du recht haben denn es geht hier um ein 12. Stöckiges Hochhaus und die haben bestimmt auch Stahl als Baumaterial verbaut. Dann werde ich mich bald am besten bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen mal um einen günstigen Repeater umschauen. Am besten Marke Fritzbox damit besser kompatibel ist. Worauf muss mann denn beim kauf von Repeater beachten?

Mir fällt aber gerade auch eine Alternative Lösung ein. Die wäre das ich ein  längeres Kabel nehme und die Fritzbox in den Flur stelle. Dann wären keine 3 Wände mehr dazwischen und ich hätte besseren Empfang.


----------



## Deeron (21. Juni 2013)

Das wäre letztendlich wesentlich günstiger.

Am besten die Box recht mittig in der Wohnung positionieren. Und nen 10m Kabel kostet ja kaum 5€. Da wäre es auch kein so großer verlust, wenn es nicht funktionieren sollte.

Bei den Repeatern ist es relativ egal was für eine Marke man nimmt, da sie ja nur ein bestehendes W-LAN-Signal verstärken.


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. Juni 2013)

Würde das hier reichen und mein Problem lösen?
Wobei der Verkäufer schreibt das es nicht zu sein Router passt und ich mich frage was er für ein Router hat. Hab ihn auch schon geschrieben und gefragt.
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...an-repeater-n-g/125067566-225-8428?ref=search

Edit: Er hat geantwortet und sagt das dieser hier damit nicht funktioniert.

http://www.telespiegel.de/dsl/fritz-box-wlan-7113.html

Ist das nicht eine der neuesten? Warum passt es dann nicht zu sein Router?


----------



## Deeron (21. Juni 2013)

Da finde ich keinen Grund für warum es nicht funktionieren sollte.  

Meißtens sitzt ja das Problem vor der Hardware ^^.

Schau doch einfach mal auf der Homepage von Fritz und AVM oder vlt auch D-Link oder Cisco um zu schauen ob da irgendwelche kompatibilitätsangaben gemacht werden.


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. Juni 2013)

Hier steht kompatibel zu allen gängigen Routern. Dann stimmt da wohl was nicht. Entweder ist sein Repeater kaput und er weiss es nicht oder er will beschei....
Oder zu unfähig es einzustellen und zum funktionieren zu bringen.
FRITZ!WLAN Repeater N/G | AVM - Heimnetz mit FRITZ! - DSL, LTE, Kabel, WLAN, DECT und Powerline

Ich werde ihn gleich anschreiben und auch den Link senden. Mal sehen was er sagt.


----------



## Deeron (21. Juni 2013)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Hier steht kompatibel zu allen gängigen Routern. Dann stimmt da wohl was nicht. Entweder ist sein Repeater kaput und er weiss es nicht oder er will beschei....
> Oder zu unfähig es einzustellen und zum funktionieren zu bringen.
> FRITZ!WLAN Repeater N/G | AVM - Heimnetz mit FRITZ! - DSL, LTE, Kabel, WLAN, DECT und Powerline
> 
> Ich werde ihn gleich anschreiben und auch den Link senden. Mal sehen was er sagt.


 
Guter Mann ^. Sag bescheid wenns was neues gibt.


----------

